# Some of my setups



## JasonR (Mar 27, 2011)

Well now that i have moved in my new house i figured id show my setups

first of all is my 4ft 40gal turtle tank
home to a female yellow bellied slider (Trev), a male False map (Dooley) and a ouchita map (Maverick).










im using a tetratec 1200 to filter this tank which is coping very well with the 3 turtles

i did build a above tank basking area for them but they didnt seem to like it

















next up is my 20gal long tank

this tank only has a small internal sponge filter mainly just to keep the water flowing around. The idea of this tank was for it to cost next to nothing to setup or run, all the rocks and substrate was taken out of my garden, i already had the tank and filter so simply had to buy the inhabitants and the 2 plants.










this is home to 4 red cherry shrimp, 5 black/white bee shrimp, loads of random snails and my male veiltail Betta (Han)









and finally my 150 litre corner aquarium, not all that keen on this tbh as i prefer modern looking tanks but it was a bargain










its home to about 12 male guppys, 11 corydoras, 2 chocolate gouramis, 2 pygmy gouramis, 3 female platys, 7 neon tetra, 7 glolight tetra and a golden apple snail.

as night time lights im using some blue led christmas tree lights


















these lights also light up inside the cabinet









im using an aquamanta 200 external filter on this tank which i have found to be really good 










im hoping to remove all the decor out and fill it with plants and rocks but at the minute moneys abit tight

let me know what you think


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Aww I love that last tank! I've got one with a cabinet in that sort of colouring too, looks so posh! 

How do you find your gourami react to your guppies? Don't they get nippy?

Like the 20g too, you could have a lot of fun with planting in that.


----------



## JasonR (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks, by the gouramis do you mean the pygmys or chocolate? i have found that the pygmys will go stright for fry when the guppys breed but tend to stay away from the adults, i love the clicking noises the pygmys make, in terms of the chocolates they seem rather shy and keep themselves to themselves really. im hoping to fill the 20g with plants and have it completely natural but i think i may have to keep the filter in for movement unfortunately. hopefully the shrimp will start breeding soon and fill the tank up nicely


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice tanks,but you will have problems with the Betta in an open top tank.The air will be too cold when they gulp it from the surface.


----------



## JasonR (Mar 27, 2011)

To be honest the room stays quite warm so the air is a decent temperature, plus i have always heard that lids can be bad for air breathers due to the high humidity it causes..is this not the case?


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

I've always seen it as a bit of a balance between the two. One of my betta is in an open top tank, but the light unit's hanging fairly close to the surface, so I'm not too worried about air temps. Has that tank got a light unit we can't see?


----------



## JasonR (Mar 27, 2011)

I understand what you mean, and no there is no light on this tank...it simply has natural daylight and also the turtle tank is sat opposite which lights up the full room. Surprisingly the plants are doing better without a light in the 20g than the plants in the corner tank with a light


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Look nice mate if I was bothers by the older looking tank if either white gloss it or laminate it with the wood thingymoboby


----------

